# Steebar will be there



## jttheclockman (Nov 4, 2008)

Now I have seen and read many posts about the company Steebar. A few years back the original owner passed away and the new owner that took over moved the company and is trying to get it back to respectable. I won't go into the past posts with people's problems and lack of communication about orders and all. That is not my intent here and there are so many posts out there so you can read them for yourselves. The point is they will be at the   York PA   woodworking show this weekend and if you are in the area and have comments about their practices and such this would be a great time to pay them a visit and talk to the people to their face.  They have a huge ad in the Woodturners magaizine this issue. Just thought I would pass this on to those that might care.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 4, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> Now I have seen and read many posts about the company Steebar. A few years back the original owner passed away and the new owner that took over moved the company and is trying to get it back to respectable. I won't go into the past posts with people's problems and lack of communication about orders and all. That is not my intent here and there are so many posts out there so you can read them for yourselves. The point is they will be at the York PA woodworking show this weekend and if you are in the area and have comments about their practices and such this would be a great time to pay them a visit and talk to the people to their face. They have a huge ad in the Woodturners magaizine this issue. Just thought I would pass this on to those that might care.


 
I have not even been turning for two years but can remember countless problems and complaints with this outfit including a run in with them myself so their sleezy behavior can't be dumped solely on the old owner, the "New" owners are just as unethical.  The above news is nothing new or reassuring to me.  

How would we know the people at the show aren't the same sleeze bags who have been stiffing IAP members for the past year and a half up to and including dealings just a few short months ago?

How do we know it's not the same old folks pulling yet another fast one over on us?  In my opinion it's still buyer beware with these characters!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 4, 2008)

Tex

One thing I can tell you is this. The original owner who founded that company was the best man you could ever want to meet and he prided himself in running a good business. He was always at the phones and went out of his way to correct any and all problems. It started as a scrollswing patterns business and he got into the penturning business when it just started becoming popular. He passed away about 4 years ago. 

The person who runs it now will be at the show so stop by and say hello and voice your opinions. That is the only reason I mentioned it. I have read alot of the complaints. Here is a chance to do it in person, no phones no computers nothing but you and him. I see what you highlited and I should have phrased it differently. When the new owner took over the problems started and he attributed alot to moving and getting to know the business so he is trying to get it back to respectability. Hope that clears that up.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 5, 2008)

If anyone does go and talk to Steebar, could they please ask them about this: 

http://newjersey.bbb.org/WWWRoot/Report.aspx?site=89&bbb=0221&firm=30001269

This is the post-move Steebar BBB report since July 2007.  

I really hope that Steebar changes their ways; but actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 5, 2008)

It is nice to know the new(?) owner will be available to talk to anyone who can get to York, PA to see him.  I, for one, live in Texas and won't be able to get to that show.  Think that will be true of most folks who have a bone to pick with Steebar.  If the guy really cared about improving his business, he would have gotten his email system in order so "EVERYONE" who had a problem could communicate with him or he could at least answer his damn telephone. 
 
I talked to the guy one time and he said they were working on the email system to get it functioning properly.  If I had a business and could not establish a functioning email system in four years, I should be in some other business.  Funny that the Internet order system works just fine; but they can't seem to get their emails???????

I, for one, will never buy from Steebar again no matter what they do.  There are many other companies who provide better prices and better service so why bother  with these clowns??

And Andrew's point is well taken.  That BBB report pretty clearly points to the owner's total lack of concern about his customer's problems!!  This guy should be cooking hamburgers at a McDonald's.  As far as I am concerned, this guy is just one tiny step removed from being a crook!!
 
Oh yeah, one more thing.  jttheclockman forgot to mention that he is the  administrator/chief moderator/guiding light of the craft forum that is sponsored/paid for by the Steebar Company or, at least he was last time I checked so he is not what one might think of as a neutral party on this subject.    
 
I agree 110% with George.  
 
Beware of Steebar!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry, JT, but I am afraid that your post will fall on deaf ears here on the forum.  I find Randy's information as to your financial arrangement with Steebar interesting.  Also, the facts that you have NO personal information in your profile, that you live about 30 minutes from Steebar, and seem by your username to specialize in clocks which are a major item they sell all combine to question your impartiality in this posting.

Remember the old saying: "Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me."  I feel that Steebar  has forged new ground in the shame concept and I for one would not cross an alley, much less the street to talk to their people.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the "insight" Randy. Good stuff here and I for one are thankful that Steebar does not ship into Canada.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I see my posting was taken the wrong way and would like to clear something up because William brought it up as well as Randy. I was hoping this did not go down this path. This will become a long post and I know how much people hate reading long posts but you asked. All I wanted to do was make people aware that this company, that so many of you that had problems with, is going to be at a show that might be in your area and you might be able to go and talk with the person live and get some answers. Weather you do business with this company or not means absolutly nothing to me. 

I will try to give you a little insight to my involvement with them. I am a scrollsawer and do this as my main hobby. I do not have a web site but someday I will reorganize my photobucket albumn to make it look presentable. I have over the years made many many clocks which I always found to be an item we all can use. Have made many other items as well. But when I got a computer about 10 years ago I needed a sign-on name and the clockman is what I chose with my initials. Same as everyone else there is a reason for your name. 

Just as turning has taken off especially pen turning, scrollsawing was "The" hobby to be in back in the 1980's and is still to this day very very popular. Scrollsaw picnics were very new and just happening and now there are alot of them around the country. Today you have alot of pen turning and turning sympossiums all over. It was a place to meet fellow scrollers and show your wares and projects. I was at one of those and met up with alot of top pattern designers and got involved with a few who were looking for people to make prototype pieces for their new patterns. I became involved with this and also I was introduced to one of the people running the new company selling clock inserts and patterns and that was Steebar. I was asked to do some exclusive stuff for them and did so. Then along came the internet and selling on line and also the forums became big. So the original owner who I mentioned was one of the nicest people you would want to know and cared so deeply about that business decided to start a forum where people can talk scrollsawing and woodworking in general. Later added turning forums. He was always proud of that part of the business and vowed to keep it running clean and keep it for its intended purpose. He asked me to watch over the site  and I told him I would do my best and report any misuse. I am not an administrator or moderator but had an open line to the owner. I do not own shares I do not and have never seen the place of business. I do not live as close as was mentioned. I do live in NJ. but it is a big state. 

Now when the new owner took over because of the death of the original owner my name was still on file there and was contacted to see if things can be kept the same with reguards to the forum site and I said I would try. The new owner moved the business and and tried to keep things going as they were. Well along came problems and they mounted and the name has taken a hit and no one can be blamed except him. Here is where I come in with the problem thing. People such as Randy and others knew or heard from the forum site that I might have a link back to the owner and asked me questions why they do not answer phones or emails and such. They were having problems with their orders. I told them I would try to do my best to help them and Randy can vouch for this. I complained to the new owner so much so that he told me not to bother any more. He will work them out. I said fine and have stayed out of all problems ever since. I do not know the answers to why the lack of communication and such but that is no way to run any business. 


Now that I bored you with this bit of info I want to say again my only intent of this posting was to inform the good people here of this companies presence at that show. This is not an advertisement but a headsup. You have all been so helpful in my quest for a new hobby penturning I thought I would make an input. I see it was not the right thing to do again. I tried to help people like Randy many times. Some times it worked but others it fell through. I will continue to try to be of any help in any field if I can. That is why I come to forum sites to learn and share. If you want to know any more about myself I am an open book just ask.  Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 5, 2008)

John, I just read your last post and am sorry but after doing a little looking around, I'm not buying into any of this! I think there is an ulterior motive to your posting here and that you have more involvement than is being disclosed here.. Personally, I am insulted that you think we are so gullible that we'll believe anything we read. 

Here is a snip from a post you made over on the Woodworking crafts forum which appears to be owned and operated by Steebar or Pen Making Supplies.com which ever name you choose to call this outfit by: 

_“Just to let people know that our host of this forum Steebar will be attending the woodworking show in York PA this weekend. If anyone is in the area and would like to stop by and have a chat with Chip please do so.”_

I find it a little interesting that here you say _“__The person who runs it now will be at the show so stop by and say hello and voice your opinions”_ 

While on the other forum you say _“stop by and chat with Chip”_

I believe that you and Chip are a bit closer than you want folks here to realize and I think it's a shame that you thought you could come here and drum up a little business for them!

Just an FYI for those who don't know, Pen Making Supplies.com is just another name for Steebar.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 5, 2008)

Let me see if I have this correct.

They host a forum on the Internet but cannot get their email straightened out.

They contacted WD magazine and set up a big ad, but they cannot answer their phones.

They are paying to setup at a woodworking show, but have yet to reimburse customers for merchandise delivered.

Personally I think I will steer clear of this company and let NJ and PA be the guinea pigs.

Mike


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 5, 2008)

Tex

Tex I am insulted that you are calling me a liar. All I can say is believe what you want. I told you the truth. I posted that on the Steebar site because it is their site. As I said I do watch over that site. Weather that site closes or if the business goes under is no skin off my nose I have no financial interest in it at all. I quite that site about 1 year ago and was asked to come back by the members themselves. If you read any of those posts you will see. I posted this message here and now see it was a HUGE mistake because there are more pen turners here than any other site that I know of and all come from various parts of the world and thought maybe there is some from the PA area that have had problems with them and would like to see them in person. I do not buy anything from them.  Do not know anything else to say. Here again I tried to be helpful but it is biting me in the a-- I apologize for any misdoings here. It was not my intent at all.


----------



## epson (Nov 5, 2008)

I spoke with the advertising manager from Woodturning design.  He regularly reads the posts on the IAP and other woodturning forums.  He told Steebar that if there were no complaints for six months, then he will let them advertise.  I looked at the complaints, and most were just bashing Steebar on past practices prior to six months ago.

If anyone of you have had specific problems with Steebar within the previous six months, then post the details here, or call the woodturning Design Advertising manager Brett Cohn (973)-347-6900 ext 115.

One of the specific problems that Steebar promised not to continue is to charge the whole credit card amount until ready for shipping.  This goes for split orders.  If Steebar goes back to thier old ways, than he will pull Steebar's advertising.  Bret will not know of receant problems unless they are brought to the IAP or his attention.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 5, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> Tex
> 
> Tex I am insulted that you are calling me a liar. ....


If you want to take my comment about believing their is an ulterior motive to your starting this thread as calling you a liar then sorry, you'll just have to go to bed tonight being insulted!   If you want to act as if you aren't friends with "Skip" and have nothing to gain from posting this then I can act as if I know better and we'll just call it a draw.

I gave my earlier response some thought before hitting the submit button and could not find any logical reason for you posting other than to bring Steebar into the spotlight and possibly lure some unlucky curious soul into placing an order with them.  This business of "stop by for a visit and voice your opinion" doesn't make sense.  They know who they have screwed over, all they have to do is look back at their unread or ignored emails and correct things.  I'm sure they would find several of my unread emails from last year in their "inbox" or rather their "deleted" folders!

This is all I'm going to post on this, all I'm doing is helping keep it current.  

Adios.......


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 5, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> .....People such as Randy and others knew or heard from the forum site that I might have a link back to the owner and asked me questions why they do not answer phones or emails and such. They were having problems with their orders. I told them I would try to do my best to help them and Randy can vouch for this. I complained to the new owner so much so that he told me not to bother any more. He will work them out. I said fine and have stayed out of all problems ever since. I do not know the answers to why the lack of communication and such but that is no way to run any business......


 
What John says above is entirely true!! Personally, I don't think that John is "in Steebar's pocket"; but I did feel that full disclosure was in order so I mentioned the connection. If I hadn't, someone else certainly would have.
 

John: As I see it, by participating in the Steebar forum, you are, at least indirectly, supporting Chip and his operation. The forum is an advertising vehicle for Steebar and as such does help the Steebar marketing efforts. 
 
It's not my place to tell you what choices to make; but in that same situation, I would choose to totally dissociate myself from the Steebar "family." On the one hand, you continue to give support to a guy who has sullied the memory of your good friend......the original Steebar owner and on the other, by hanging around an operation run by a Steebar, even indirectly, some of the dirt is going to rub off on you. 

 
It might be a worthwhile action to continue to associate with the enemy if you were able to make changes for the good by working from the inside; but that seems not to be working. 
 
There are a number of other scroll-sawing forums on the Internet that I am sure would love to have your support. Have you considered moving to one of them and encouraging your loyal following to move with you? Another alternative would be to start your own scrolling group on the free service offered by Yahoo.......heck.......for all I know there may already be such a group that would like to have your participation and help?? 
 

However you decide, best of luck!!:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 5, 2008)

epson said:


> I spoke with the advertising manager from Woodturning design. He regularly reads the posts on the IAP and other woodturning forums. He told Steebar that if there were no complaints for six months, then he will let them advertise. I looked at the complaints, and most were just bashing Steebar on past practices prior to six months ago......


 
Good job, Jack!!  Back when I was having my trouble with Steebar, I sent emails to several magazines where Steebar was an advertiser and never got any response.  You must have the magic touch!!:biggrin:  Maybe I should have made a phone call rather than sending an email??
 
I have just sent an inquiry to the BBB (see Andrew's comment above) to see how many of the 52 complaints lodged in the past year and a half  were ones in the past 6 months.  BBB used to post a little more detail about the complaints; but I guess they changed their policy.


----------



## RONB (Nov 5, 2008)

STEEBAR = SLEEZEBALLS !


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=6593&highlight=steebar

This was about six months ago...


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 5, 2008)

Also, in this thread, you looked at the BB site in April, and they had 19 complaints...now there are 52...so that means a LOT of complaints have come in the last six months.  
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5965&highlight=steebar&page=2



> Interesting, Andrew!! I checked the BBB site about a week orf 2 ago and there were 14 complaints so there has been a big jump in just a short time.
> 
> For those who didn't notice the details, of the 19 complaints, only four were resolved and the others were ignored by Steebar. Looks like they don't treat the BBB much better than they treat their own customers. They pretty much ignore everyone.
> 
> I am still in hpopes that someone will lodge a complaint with the NJS Attorney General's office. I bet Steebar won't ignore an inquiry from that office!!!


----------



## tommyd (Nov 5, 2008)

I had to go to NJ BB to get any action from steebar, after many e-mails and phone calls that went unanswered, after giving up, about 3month later I got my order, no explanation or note as to why it took so long. and will never order from them again. This was about a year ago.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 6, 2008)

Tex

There is no talking to you I can see that. So be it. 

Randy 

I wrote a response but deleted it.  

I want it to go away and to all I am sorry for posting this and bringing negative thoughts here. I can not win. I made a mistake and for that I will pay. I have been paying for alot of mistakes over the years and I am sure this will not be the last. This is my last word on this and if you want to scolled me please do it with a PM or email me. Again my most sincere humble apologies.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm quite sure that John T. has suffered enough from this. 

He's not Steebar.  Whether or not he's affiliated with their website, he's not responsible for the poor customer service and lost items.  

I read a lot of posts on that other forum just to check things out.  Seems John T posted that he couldn't even get the owner to answer emails about problems with their forum...

I say let's leave John alone, and direct our criticisms at Steebar and its owner.  Any NJ forum members who have not received a shipment from Steebar might take John's advice, and see the owner in person...and make sure you don't leave without the items in your hand!


----------

